# Tyre sizes



## Moonchester (6 Apr 2008)

My new mountain bike comes with tyre size 26 x 2.0. They are off-road tyres but as I want to use the bike in a race in August, I'd like to put slick tyres on it. Can I choose any slick tyre that is 26" in diameter or do I need to look at something else as well? Continental, for example, have the Ultra Gatorskin that is 26 x 1.2 or the Travel Contact that is 26 x 1.75. The Specialized Armadillo is 26 X 1.95. 

I just don't understand tyre size and I can't find a website to help. The ones above all seem like good tyres for the road and bike track that I'll be using them for, but will they fit? Would I be better buying new wheels with slick tyres?


----------



## Muddyfox (6 Apr 2008)

I've got the Continental Contact (Travel) 26x1.75 on my mountain bike and compared to riding on road with Knobblies they are great ... much faster for much less effort but if you are entering a road race i would put something skinnier on like the Continental Ultra Gator Skin MTB Tyre  any of the sizes will fit a 26" wheel but you will probably need to change the innertube to suit the thinner tyre 

Simon


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2008)

All is explained Here by the CTC


----------



## Moonchester (7 Apr 2008)

Thanks to both of you. That's cleared it up. It seems like standard 26" wheel will take just about any 26" tyre. I'll try the Gatorskin ones that Simon recommends - the Wiggle site has a good offer, as does Velokit, which has a pair for £30.


----------



## HJ (7 Apr 2008)

For all you ever wanted to know (and more) about tyres see Sheldon Brown.


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Apr 2008)

Moonchester said:


> Thanks to both of you. That's cleared it up. It seems like standard 26" wheel will take just about any 26" tyre.




mostly true - you can get really wide tyres for down hill racing and these are not recommended for use on narrow rims.


----------



## Tynan (12 Apr 2008)

ta for the Sheldon link, instructive as ever


----------

